# Decision made-awaiting appt



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

Morning all....

I am completely new to this forum and this process...

I've been trying to conceive now since Sept 2010, all initial blood tests etc came back "normal" and we were sent away to "keep trying", over the past month I have researched IVF; because of my age, (28yrs old), I am not eligible for any funding so after much discussion with my DH, have made the decision to egg share.

My GP has now referred me to BMF and I am currently waiting a consultation appt and now I am very excited but also nervous. 

As I am sure you all can appreciate, when ttc for any length of time you almost don't want to start imagining it will ever happen, the pain every month when once again you feel like a failure is all to much to bear....

Would love to hear from anybody with similar experiences and how long it took from their GP referral to getting their consultation appt & what happens then/timescales??

Good luck to everybody embarking on this emotional roller coaster of a journey and I hope that each of you gets what you have wished for....

Looking forward to chatting with you all )


----------



## MrsMiller (Aug 19, 2011)

Hiya

I can't say about how long in terms of GP referral as I self referred DH and I as our situation was no nhs funding as I have a child from prev marriage, however as you've got your consultation date it shouldn't be too long a wait.

All clinics are different but usually the wait time for the donor is only a few months at most - in my case, we had our consultation end Jan this year and all tests and matching took 1 month and treatment was complete by end March so not too long.

You may be able to use some of your test results you've already had from GP to help speed it up (although usually it's the chromosome tests and cystic fibrosis tests which donors need first which take longest) but from speaking to other sharers, these usually take 4-6 weeks a most.

Once we had our consultation, I used the waiting time to research vitamins, supplements and diet to assist with helping the treatment - things like acupuncture etc. can be beneficial

Hope this helps - all the best x x x


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi

Yeh its been a real pain, the clinic I am seeing still need GP referral even tho I am self funding.... so frustrating!

Sounds like your experience was very quick and with the perfect result!! Amazing and congrats on your BFP and a girl.... wow, that is so exciting, I am so pleased for you! Cant imagine that feeling, i bet you cant quite believe it!

Thanks for your tips and good luck for the rest of your pregnancy....


----------



## Feelinglucky (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi, i didnt get referred but most of the dates are in my signature, so u can see it was really quickly.

I had my egg collection last week and gave a lucky couple 8 eggs, which made it even more special. 

Its a lovely thing to do.

All the best xx


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi feeling lucky.... Wow 8 eggs too for your recipient, That's one lucky lady. Do u find out how they did too?

Your dates definitely make me feel optimistic & that I could be closer than I think to my dream. I have thought about donating a lot & being able to help another couple puts such a smile on my face, makes me so sad when I read some of the stories on here about ppl having to give up on their dream & the struggles they have faced along the way. xx


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

Ps- congrats on being PUPO...       xxx


----------

